# #5 fabric/netting on marking cages



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Just bug a bag of onions and use the mesh bag!


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

The mesh needs to have an opening very close to 0.162". Do potato bags have this opening size?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't know the size, but I use it and it works just fine............


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Will something like this work?

http://www.truevalue.com/mobile/catalog/product.cmd?productId=29591

One of the big box stores had a very heavy stiff roofing fabric. I can't remember if it was Lowes or homedepot.


----------



## DRAKOS (Oct 17, 2011)

I was looking around for everything to fit on the marking tube. 
From potato chips package, to frozen fish pagkage mesh.
The identical size mesh is from my wife's foam bath sponge. It is the right size , and is exagonal like the comb. The right time to make your move, is 2-3 in the morning, when she is in her deep sleep.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

You guys seem to agree. It is a matter of taking the calipers to the store and just finding something that works. I was hoping for a dealer of fabrics.


----------



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

HVH, Have you tried any of the craft or fabric stores in your area I know there are some close to you because I used to live in Sparks NV.
good luck on your search. Johns Bees


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I think the aluminum window screen roll is the #5 wire cloth. I use the window screen to screen my medicine
bottle queen marking tube. After the glue is dry I use a small scissor to cut off the crossed wire to make the holes
bigger. \_/ Almost like that size to mark the queen with. It works so far.



See the wire if you can


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I bought a small piece of "netting" at a fabric store (for about 27¢) when I made a marking tube.










http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...king-Tube-(for-hobbyists)&p=537537#post537537


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Because I had crushed the queen bee by accident after marking her while waiting for the
paints to dry, I made an improved version of this marker. I placed a small foam inside
the tube at the top with 2 notches to allow more room for the queen bee to move inside.
You can say this is a "crush proof marking tube." This will prevent the foam plunger from 
accidentally being hit on to crush the queen. 


See the notches at the top?


----------

